# [SOLVED] Limited or no connectivity to internet



## TheSquare (Oct 20, 2008)

Right so all of a sudden my laptop won't let me get onto the internet as it says ''limited or no connectivity''. 

I use a wireless network which is plugged into virgin media cable modem and all of my friends in this house can still access the internet wirelessly. 

I can connect to the wireless network fine and the signal strength is excellent but I can't get online unless I plug a ethernet cable directly from my laptop to the wireless router. 

I haven't recently (to my knowledge) installed the XP service pack 2 so I know if this is an issue. 

The only thing that seems to be different with my computer now is that everytime I turn it on I get a message from Intel Active Management technology saying: 

Intel AMT status could not be retrieved from the atchksrv service for 60 seconds. Please make sure the service is running. 

And then a message saying that the status is disabled. 

But I'm not sure if this is anything to do with the internet. 

Any help would be great! Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Limited or no connectivity to internet*

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP (Home or Pro), SP1-SP2-SP3, Vista (Home, Business, Ultimate), etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.




Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*




If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms? 
For wireless issues, have you disabled all encryption on the router to see if you can connect that way? 
Have you connected directly to the broadband modem to see if this is a router or modem/ISP issue?
If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (*COMMAND* for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands:

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## TheSquare (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: Limited or no connectivity to internet*

ISP: Virgin Media (UK)
Broadband Modem: Virgin Media supplied
Trade Name: Ambit
Model No: E08C013.00
Router: Netgear, Wireless-G router
Model no: WGR614


Wireless connection (although at the moment I am connected to the wireless router using a Ethernet cable thru one of its LAN ports)
Ecncryption: WPA-PSK


Operating System: XP – SP2
Browser: Chrome or Firefox


Yesterday: Could not connect to the internet whilst using the wireless connection. Limited or no connectivity error on the wireless symbol on the taskbar. I could only access the internet whilst plugged into the wireless router using an Ethernet cable although all of my housemates can connect as normal using the wireless network. 

Today: After trying to fix my computer by changing various settings I seem to have lost the ability to find any wireless networks. No wireless symbol on the taskbar and nothing wireless related shows up in the network connections. I have tried restarting wireless zero configuration to fix this but still no wireless symbol. I'm starting to think I may have somehow killed my wireless card in my laptop??


Not quite sure how to directly connect to the broadband modem 

All other computers function normally. 


Whilst plugged into the router using an Ethernet cable I get the following results: 
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>PING 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=106ms TTL=53
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=112ms TTL=53
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=94ms TTL=53
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=109ms TTL=53

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 94ms, Maximum = 112ms, Average = 105ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>PING yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [206.190.60.37] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=102ms TTL=53
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=95ms TTL=53
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=95ms TTL=53
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=88ms TTL=53

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 88ms, Maximum = 102ms, Average = 95ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>NBTSTAT -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.2] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
2510P <00> UNIQUE Registered
2510P <20> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <00> GROUP Registered
WORKGROUP <1E> GROUP Registered

Bluetooth Network:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>IPCONFIG/ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : 2510p
 Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82566MM Gigabit Network Con
nection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-24-1E-07-7A
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 21 October 2008 18:39:06
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 22 October 2008 18:39:06

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth LAN Access Server Driver
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-6B-BA-E3-94




When I disconnect the Ethernet cable (and so have no internet access) I get the following results: 
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>PING 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:

Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>PING yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.


C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>NBTSTAT -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

Bluetooth Network:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>IPCONFIG/ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : 2510p
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82566MM Gigabit Network Con
nection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-24-1E-07-7A

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth LAN Access Server Driver
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-6B-BA-E3-94

Thanks for any help!


----------



## TheSquare (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: Limited or no connectivity to internet*

Checked the Wireless link on device manager 

Its Intel(R) Wireless Wifi Link 4965AG 

And it says that the Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)

Hmmmm


EDIT: installed a new driver, now have the wireless icon back. Back to Limited or no connectivity. 

Results for limited or no connectivity message: 

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>PING 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>PING yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.


C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>NBTSTAT -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

Bluetooth Network:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

Wireless Network Connection:
Node IpAddress: [169.254.235.141] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
2510P <00> UNIQUE Registered
2510P <20> UNIQUE Registered
MSHOME <00> GROUP Registered
MSHOME <1E> GROUP Registered
MSHOME <1D> UNIQUE Registered
..__MSBROWSE__.<01> GROUP Registered

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>IPCONFIG/ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : 2510p
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82566MM Gigabit Network Con
nection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-24-1E-07-7A

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth LAN Access Server Driver
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-6B-BA-E3-94

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AG
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-E8-23-7F-29
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.235.141
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 169.254.235.141


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Limited or no connectivity to internet*

At this point, I'd suspect mis-matched encryption keys. Disable ALL encryption and MAC filtering on the router and see if you can connect that way.

Can you still connect using a wired link?


----------



## TheSquare (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: Limited or no connectivity to internet*

How exactly do I disable the encryption etc? 

I can connect to the internet using a wire from my computer to the wireless router but we don't have any internet points in our house.

Thanks for the help so far :1angel: 

Edit: Ok im guessing the encryption thing is to do with the page u get to when you type the IP into the address bar? I've tried doing this and putting admin as the username/password but it doesn't seem to let me in :S


----------



## TheSquare (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: Limited or no connectivity to internet*

OK I have managed to get a friend round to fix it, everything is working now!!! Thanks for all your help anyways!!


----------

